# White Colored Hen!



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

I went to Island Lake Rec. area today and on the way in I saw a Hen along the road, with all the wild markings but her Color pattern was all white. Has anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

migabby said:


> I went to Island Lake Rec. area today and on the way in I saw a Hen along the road, with all the wild markings but her Color pattern was all white. Has anyone else seen anything like this?


Yup! They're called smokey greys.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool looking birds for sure. A smokey grey tom is a goal I would love to meet.


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

don't get excited they were chickens!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

im hoping to fill that dream of a smokey grey this season...i spotted one last season in the form of a jake...seen him again last deer season just out of bow range...maybe, just maybe!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> old graybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Cool looking birds for sure. A smokey grey tom is a goal I would love to meet.


OGB, there's a good chance it could happen if you hunt around Mason. Of all the Smokeys I've heard of in Michigan, most were in the the Mason, Dansville, Stockbridge area.
A good friend of mine killed a piebald in Dansville a couple falls ago (hen) and had a flying mount done. Beautiful!


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

I saw one last spring several times(5 diff sightings personally) at the dimondale exit off 1-96. He was just a jake then.....


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

I've had one of the farm for the last 5 years. I'll tell ya I look forward to the day I can kill her. She's haunted me for every turkey season, and in the fall she picks me off every time!!!!!! But I do have to agree with the smokey Tom being the ultimate goal.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

You boys are Lucky......In the last 8 -10 years or so of hunting the west side of the thumb (Essexville to Bay Port) I have yet to spot a grey in our area. We have plenty of birds but no greys. Im sure a few exist somewhere in my area......but not on my hunting grounds.
My buddy who lives by Cabellas said they are pretty common in that area.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

migabby, 

I have been trying to arrange a meeting with this one for a few Falls now. No luck yet, but we'll see what this Fall brings.


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

*Yep that what she looks like!!!!!*


----------



## turkeyjim (Apr 11, 2012)

I've never seen one in the wild. If someone gets one and doesn't want to do anything with it, I'd love to have one for a competition piece next year.
Jim


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I had this group of 12 or so in my front yard a few weeks ago. The white one seemed to be leading the flock. I snapped this as I followed them down the road. My next full body mount will be a smokey.










Jim


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a good pic. Of the one from island lake today while I was mushroom hunting. He is a very large hen. I saw a Tom last spring about 5 miles away but could not get permission to hunt there. Have not seen him yet this spring.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> OGB, there's a good chance it could happen if you hunt around Mason. Of all the Smokeys I've heard of in Michigan, most were in the the Mason, Dansville, Stockbridge area.
> A good friend of mine killed a piebald in Dansville a couple falls ago (hen) and had a flying mount done. Beautiful!


Yep I've seen and past on a few hens in the Dansville area but never a tom. A good friend of mine took an awesome smokey grey tom out there a few years back, what a beautiful mount.......I'm very jealous


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

We watched this one for several hours this morning.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

farmergunner said:


> View attachment 16421
> *He* is a very large *hen*....


Not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Did it look like this?......Shot this one a couple falls ago......man were the breasts small on that bird......seen one this morning that had more white in it then this one......Mack


----------

